# Roku player



## Vin

So, I bought a Roku Player, and I hate it. The channels sucks. I want to stream live media on there, but cant figure out how to do it. 

I am using PLEX for my home media, and Twonky for YouTube videos, but is there anything else this thing can do that I am not aware of?


----------



## BeachinXJ

What kind of content are you looking for?

I would get the TWiT.tv app. I love those podcasts.


----------



## Vin

Streaming TV. Like shows from series-cravings.tv, live news, etc.


----------



## twbranch

You can get a Mohu antenna and get local tv in HD! As far as live shows...I don't know about that. I am cheap and use my computer for tv shows. Project Free Tv is good for that!


----------



## Vin

twbranch said:


> You can get a Mohu antenna and get local tv in HD! As far as live shows...I don't know about that. I am cheap and use my computer for tv shows. Project Free Tv is good for that!


I use Roku, Netflix, Hulu Plus and the like. The problem is I live in an apartment and I have tried every antenna under the sun. Nothing received more than like 4 channels of any value. 

How is this Mohu any different from say, the outdoor RCA one? I would love to give it a shot, but for some reason I can't pick up channels. 

The complex I live in doesn't allow you to use ANY cable but theirs, and theirs is like $60 a month for the 100 channel package, and I refuse to pay it.


----------



## BeachinXJ

If you connect a digital tuner to the jack in the wall, do you pick up any channels? A lot of building rely on you needing a box, but the cable co will broadcast a bunch in ClearQAM.


----------



## Vin

BeachinXJ said:


> If you connect a digital tuner to the jack in the wall, do you pick up any channels? A lot of building rely on you needing a box, but the cable co will broadcast a bunch in ClearQAM.


Jack in the wall?


----------



## Neeco

Our old apartment's cable company would push the basic package to every unit, and without us knowing the apartment complex would charge us for it. We found out when we were moving and had cut cable two months in advance, and were still able to get cable through the day we moved.


----------



## Vin

Neeco said:


> Our old apartment's cable company would push the basic package to every unit, and without us knowing the apartment complex would charge us for it. We found out when we were moving and had cut cable two months in advance, and were still able to get cable through the day we moved.


Nice. The lines here are definitely not on. I tried. :shhh:


----------



## Vin

No dice, and no channels. Update on this. I scrapped the Roku and went to Blu-Ray. I also realized my Mac had Thunderbolt, which I had no idea! So I can plug my Mac right into the TV using an HDMI converter and get sound and video for watching all kinds of things online. Problem solved, case closed.


----------



## BeachinXJ

Now you have a new problem, you own a Mac.


----------



## Vin

BeachinXJ said:


> Now you have a new problem, you own a Mac.


Hey Kyle! 

My mac is tits. Period.


----------



## J-Will

Neeco said:


> Our old apartment's cable company would push the basic package to every unit, and without us knowing the apartment complex would charge us for it. We found out when we were moving and had cut cable two months in advance, and were still able to get cable through the day we moved.


 They did that to us too. We decided to just drop it all together to save cash, then I tried it just for grins, and it worked. I didn't tell a soul haha



Vin said:


> No dice, and no channels. Update on this. I scrapped the Roku and went to Blu-Ray. I also realized my Mac had Thunderbolt, which I had no idea! So I can plug my Mac right into the TV using an HDMI converter and get sound and video for watching all kinds of things online. Problem solved, case closed.


Nice! We do that too for netflix and all that junk on the big tv in the living room. Much easier.


----------

